# What difference between processor and RAM?



## CuteSniper22 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi, everyone.

I have two computer with different processor and RAM

1st
Intel Pentium 4 2.66Ghz
256RAM

2nd
Intel Pentium M 1.73Ghz
512RAM

I heard that upgrade RAM will make more faster. In games, i fell that the 1st pc faster than 2nd one. But my 2nd PC's RAM higher than my 1st one. Is Processor also affect the PC speed ?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, first off, this is the wrong section because it's not a mac and would best be asked in the hardware section, so we'll see about moving it. second, the cpu has about 75% importance on the computer speed. the other 3 main things on general speed is system bus speed, the kind of ram -its speed & amount, and hard drive -the speed of the drive interface, seek time, buffer size, and rotation speed. then in games, the vid card has a lot to with it too -the gpu speed, vram size and speed, the vid card interface, and number of pipes. the p4 is alot faster than the pm chip, by almost twice, and no amount of ram on the pm chip will make it seem faster than the p4. for gaming up the ram on the p4 computer to at least 1 gig, and make sure you have a good vid card.


----------



## Magical (Feb 22, 2006)

lol if i can try and make it easier pun intended sin... lol. processor would basically revolve around that actual mph of a system so lets consider your computer as a car for a few seconds. processor is your engine VROOM VRROOMMM how fast it goes is ghz (in car language mph) ram is fuel.... better fuel can also effect speed. give your car crappy fuel and i wont even go the full potetial of your engine give it just enough and it will go a good speed... give it really good fuel and you'll go faster or.... you will blow your computer up lmao. jk, it might be unbalenced though. better balence better performance. but sinclar is also right about quite a few things like hard drive and video cards also modem/dsl connections. im only putting together the ones you asked for so to make it extreamly simple your engine need fuel just like your processor need ram. better ram can effect the speed of your processor while doing things... just like the better fuel in your car will make it go faster. sometimes lol. they need eachother there like in love or something.:grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

In Intel systems the CPU talks to the RAM via the NorthBridge chip. This is problematic because it creates a bottleneck for data that no amount of RAM or Ghz will ever really overcome. AMD solved this by integrating the RAM controller directly into the CPU, bypassing the NorthBridge and allowing for incredible performance boosts.

As for making them faster, RAM will help in both cases but was was said, the PM will never go as fast as the P4.


----------

